# cooper discoverer STT's



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

so i got some of these today on my DD explorer, i stuck with the 31x10.50s its a good size for what i do and my 3:73s and the fact i dont wanna re-gear yet. anyhow i love them so far, almost absolutly no road noise..no more then my A/Ts they ride nice..ect i'll comment on wear after i have them awhile. i will be getting a fresh alignment here next week.

heres some pics


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

those things look tight as hell


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

for some reason they look a lot bigger in the car


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

those are nice. ive got the regular cooper S/T.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice...

Keep us posted on the wear...

Not meant to hi-jack, but what's the general concensus on Mud tires for snow?

I have AT's, and may go the mud tire route next time around...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I used MT up until 06 then went to BF AT's. They worked ok. 07 I switched back MT's and will never go back to AT's. Mainly for year round use is why I use MT's. I also get new tires every year so life of the tire is not something ever get to see.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

TL697;545213 said:


> Nice...
> 
> Keep us posted on the wear...
> 
> ...


not good, as far as i've heard and actuly drove. the large lugs w/no siping make them very slick on ice/packed snow. in the winter i run studded cooper discoverer M+S which have ALOT of siping plus studs..they are down right amazing for ice/snow/packed snow so far these STT's havent been all that great on my still frozen diveway.

i'm planing on getting a set of the M+S not studdeed for my f-250 next winter.


----------



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

91AK250;545190 said:


> ....i love them so far, almost absolutly no road noise..no more then my A/Ts they ride


I've run full-on mud tires in the past and the road noise will come... I would bet large sums of money on it.

I put Cooper S/T-C's on my f-150 this year in about January and they're great so far. They're just as luggy as the STT's but they have one sippe line in each lug. After 5,000 miles they are LOUD AS H3LL!

The mud tires I used to run were great in snow and terrible (MISERABLE!) on packed snow and ice (BFG M/T's). I'd ask myself just how much packed snow & ice - vs - snow you really see in the run of a year. Mud tires are awesome in mud (I used to work in the woods) but are pretty much awful at everything else. Tire wear, noise, water handling, braking, hard surface traction all suffer for the great penetration they get on a soft surface. Unless you work in a remote location, what percentage of miles/kilometers can you honestly attribute to off road use?

That said, mud tires look awesome, and I'll always have something aggressive on my truck even though I mostly drive on the highway to work. I don't mind the noise, I don't mind replacing them every year, and I LOVE HAULING MY FRIENDS OUT OF "A STUCK". It's a trade-off. Don't ever let your wife figure out the real numbers


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Im running a set of Maxxis Bighorns with a fairly aggressive tread. They are awesome tires and really stand up to abuse. They have road noise but nothing like a set of boggers. They are AWESOME in the mud and i havent gotten stuck in the mud yet. Deep snow is no problem for them unless there is ice underneath the snow.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i had a set of the exact same tires on a full size blazer years ago

i loved the tires,i remember getting like 40k on mileage i was amazed

worked well for me then

looked tuff


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

ok guys i baught a set when the first came out in 05, the truck at the time had a 136k on it and now it has just shy of 180k. i baught 5 tires rotated all 5 and kepet the psi between 58 and 65, my truck as a 99 f350 7.3 and is a 6 speed, i use to wheel the truck pretty hard for about hte first 15k of the tires. since then all but 3 have been worn down to just about nothing and the other 2 are not very far ehind they wore PERFECTLY all are straight, square and no once ounce of cupping went on with ANY of the tires the truck was aligned when i first got them due to a loose tie rod end but since hasnt been alined in the pas 50k. i can get pic's of all of them i paid 800 for 285/75/16's (remember that was 5) and i def would do again ( fyi they did tend to clog up alittle in clay)

any questions or need pic's of them being worn letm e know!!! 


duffy 

oh and since on the harley rims i went with 35x13.5x18 pro comp extreme at's


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Brandon;546476 said:


> What kind of wheels are those?


eagle alloy 058's 15x7 stock backspacing.

i'm not terribly worried about wear, i only got 20k miles out of my last A/Ts so if i get that im happy lol


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You should have put new tires on your plow truck first judging from how you slipped around in your last video


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha since plowing season is over, and my explorer is my daily driver and my summer tires were bald it came first. i put around 1k miles a month on it i needed safe tires.

i dont know that i'll get new tires for the 250, i'm pretty used to how it reacts and have done pretty well so far for the last 8 years but we'll see come next winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Not to be off topic, but do you run you're wheels year round in salt and everything? Do they hold up well. Nice tires BTW.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

no i dont, they dont use salt here but i still dont run my polished wheels in winter..to much upkeep.

in the winter i run my stock wheels on 31x10.50 cooper M+S studded snow tires.









the eagle alloy wheels and summer tires are only on from early april-october and i polish them every month









thank you!


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

I would never run my tires with the white letters out unless I was paid to by the manufacturer.payup Giving them all that free exposure, what have they ever done for me. Nice looking skins though...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha yeah i'm a big on white letters out person, i just dont like all black..it doesnt look good to me. but thats all persoal pref and its just what i like to do with my truck. i make sure to clean them up every time i wash the truck i'v found SOS pads work best.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Those tires look great on the Ford... and since we are on the topic of tires, anyone do any off roading on beach sand. My beast does fine with my Dunlop Radial Rovers (33" x 12.5") but I would like a good all around tire for the Suburban that will also do good on the beach. Anytime I went on the beach in my SUV's other than the beast, I just dealt with the stock tires and really aired down to about 14 psi... but now that I need to buy tires I would actually like to choose a tire that would perform well on the street and also on the beach... The beaches by me are not like Florida beaches where you can drive cars on them... THe beach sand here is super loose and without airing down you just dig yourself in a hole...


----------

